# Cómo puedo moldear acrilico de forma casera



## edu dj (Sep 12, 2013)

hola gente del foro quisiera preguntarles que como puedo moldear acrilico a mi gusto? hace meses compre acrilico de 1.2 mm para hacerle un mod a mi pc cosa que despues ni siquiera hice, pero como ahora empeze con el tema de los amplificadores quiera construir los gabinetes que en su mayoria sean acrilico y bueno despues nos detalles en chapa, como la tapa superior, frente y la parte trasera donde irian los parlantes y demas...
los amplificadores que empeze a hacer no superan los 7 X 7 cm (la placa) asi que lo que voy a hacer no es muy grande...

basicamente el amplificador al que le voy a hacer el gabinete mide 3.5cm de ancho X 5.5cm de largo; como veran es bastante chico, asi que para empezar a moldear acrilico esta mas que bien...
ya probe moldearlo con el secador de pelo pero fue inutil, ni si quiera se arqueo el plastico, y quisiera saber si alguno tiene o sabe alguna tecnica para poder hacerlo de forma sencilla, sin tener que armar maquinas y demas cosas que aparecen por ahi...

les dejo un dibujo simple de los pliegues que quiero hacer.


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 12, 2013)

Una barra caliente o resistencia caliente (nicron) sin contacto para no quemar el acrílico. El ángulo lo haces poniendo el acrílico sobre madera por ejemplo y frotando el doblez con un paño humedecido. Tambien puedes usar una pistola de calor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 12, 2013)

¿ Que tendrá que ver esto con la temática del Foro ?


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 12, 2013)

No te conviene moldear en forma casera. Un solo doblez es fácil con una pistola de aire caliente, pero seguir haciendo dobleces, es mas difícil. Lo he querido hacer y es como te digo. Lo más fácil es pegar los trozos para hacer lo que quieres. Buscá en las calles Paraná y Uruguay, cerca de Corrientes y te venden el acrílico y el pegamento especial.


----------



## dmc (Sep 12, 2013)

Te recomiendo que visites http://www.piclist.com/images/www/hobby_elec/e_acryl.htm, es una muy buena pagina japonesa (lastima que esta sin actualizar desde hace unos años), te indica como fabricar desde 0 ,incluso te da explicaciones, diagramas, pcb, etc., de los aparatos que necesitas y algunos ejemplos. Suerte.


----------

